# Sony DCR-HC62 Handycam screen image issue when recording



## anniebhunter (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi,

We bought a Sony DCR HC62 Handycam last month. Twice now while recording a video, horizontal gray bars appear on the display screen breaking the image up. Like looking at the image through venetian blinds. They stay on the screen for a few seconds and then disappear. We bought a head cleaner and ran it through last night and are continuing to use the camera to see if it occurs again. We are using 60 minute Maxell tapes. We have tried Sony tech support which is an absolute joke (they should be ashamed)!!! We have 60 days left on the warranty and want to get some answers so that we can make a decision to either take it back or resolve the issue. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## anniebhunter (Nov 14, 2008)

This actually happens on playback not while recording as posted above. Below is a snapshot of the screen.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

anniebhunter said:


> Hi,
> 
> We bought a Sony DCR HC62 Handycam last month.



Hi & a warm welcome to TSF :wave:

If you only bought it last month, take it back to the point of purchase and request a replacement. (Not a repair)

It seems that it has an intermittant fault. I don't think there is anything TSF can help other than suggesting a replacement.

Regards
Donald


----------

